# Exceptional Customer Service



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guys, just wanted to share my customer service story with you.

Last week I slid my PB13-Ultra out to adjust the gain and found that the knob was missing. Looked at it further & all 8 knobs were missing! Now this thing is a beast. At 150 pounds, you don't just slide this thing out to pull the knobs off...I have no idea what happened to them :foottap:. 

I emailed SVS to see if they possibly had access to any more knobs (mind you I was one of the first people to buy this Sub during its "pre-order announcement" back on 5-17-2007. That's 9 years ago!). I offered to pay for them + any handling charges + shipping. That's the least I could do! Ed emailed me back today & said they could send me all 8 knobs! Just confirm my address.

That amp has been out of production for several years & they don't use Bash amps anymore. I don't know how they pulled that off, but it just goes to show you another example of the level of customer support that SVS has become famous for! I have been using that sub every day for 9 years & it's still pumping it out in spades. It's my favorite piece of gear :hsd:! 

Kudos to SVS!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome! Not surprising... But surprising at the same time! ;-)

Love supporting companies like SVS


----------



## gac (Mar 7, 2016)

I second the above-mentioned opinion. My story was about a SVS subwoofer that I wanted to order and still needed some clarifying information. I wrote an email message to SVS and in due time a Customer Service Associate wrote back the clarifying detail.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

There's a reason some of the ID company's continue to flourish. SVS was one of the first to adopt that business model, and customer service is key to why they're still going strong. This is just 1 of a 100 such examples.

Although I must admit to being curious as to what happened to all those knobs... :dontknow:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Tell me about it Jim! They are just gone. addle: No pieces on the floor, nobody in the house has any knowledge on them either. And it has only been less than a month since I adjusted it. I frequently turn it up/down depending on whether I'm watching a movie vs listening to music. My youngest daughter has friends over frequently. That's the only thing I can think of. But why any of them would want them...:dontknow:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I've been feeling guilty about SVS not taking any money for a problem that is truly not their fault. So I email Ed again today to insist that he let me pay for them. Come to find out he's off, but Jeff chimes in and says, no problem, we don't want any money & besides, we mailed all 8 of them out yesterday...have a great day!

SVS truly is a class act!


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I second the above-mentioned opinion.


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

I totally agree with you here; the support SVS offers is 5* all the way!
When you ask something they answer you back a.s.a.p. and always argument the answer for better understanding.

In Europe the prices for every SVS item are bigger with around 100-300$ (for example I payed for my SVS SB2000 900$, in USA it’s 700$....you lucky you from US :crying2: ) but totally worth every single penny for the quality of the products and customer support!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Does SVS have a distributor in Europe? Or do you have to buy direct (and have shipped) from the US?


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Todd Anderson said:


> Does SVS have a distributor in Europe? Or do you have to buy direct (and have shipped) from the US?


They have official dealers in almost all big country’s in EU; starting 2 months ago also here in Bucharest / Romania (but the stocks will arrive next month I think and I can finally see/test other subwoofers and their speakers also :clap
I bought my from Norway (LSOUND) and shipped free by UPS without never listening or seeing a SVS product(just reviews, forums, youtube)….was a bit of a gamble but came out great in the end.
Unfortunately you can’t find anywhere the conditions from US (discount for going dual, 30 trial and free shaping back if you decide to change with other product ….and so on)
And SVS it’s from my knowledge the only good direct internet subwoofer manufacturer present in EU (no Rhythmic, HSU)….and PSA has only in the UK I think.


----------

